
Ask HN: How to measure if it is “worth it” to accept a job with less coding? - throwinitafter
Hey HN.<p>I have a dilemma. I will get an offer transitioning me from developer to developer team lead at my company. This is being described as being a job with more responsibility and more administrative work (i.e client communication for example). It is also described as being higher paid. My boss knows me very well, and knows I like to code more than to write emails and following up my co-workers. But I also see his motivation, as I am the most obvious candidate for it.<p>Now, in the conversation where the management wanted me to know this, I recognised it as an opportunity (nice on my CV and such), and said I would have to see the offer before I finally said yes.<p>So my dilemma is this. Being a less interesting job-title, I feel there is a certain amount of salary increase required for me to accept the job. If it was only to look good on my CV I would have said no right away. But I am not sure what the lowest level of increased salary would be. Would love to hear some thoughts on it.<p>I guess my question is:<p>What would be the minimum (for example in percentage) increase in pay you would recognise as good enough for you to take a job that would look good on your CV, but be less interesting on a day-to-day basis?<p>A little context:
- I live in Norway.
- My salary is around 480K NOK (currently 55.3K USD)
- I work as a web developer (5-6 yrs professional experience, no tech education).
======
javierluraschi
I would say, life is too short, try doing what you love te most. Also, beware
that making more money will encourage you to spend more money so you will feel
the need to make more money, again. Maybe a better question is: Who do I
aspire to be like and which decisions can get me there?

